# Image viewer for the console.



## takumi (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi.

I like to know, is there is a chance to see images, pdf, and videos on the console (no X running) with the framebuffer on FreeBSD like there is on my Gentoo with fbi, fbgs and mplayer.

Looks like w3m (w3m-img) could show images, but is a project whit not update from a long time.

Regards.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 12, 2018)

graphics/feh, graphics/mupdf, multimedia/mplayer


----------



## takumi (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for your quick answer.

Unfortunately, feh and mupdf need X running, Not the case with mplayer. Can see videos just with one console with full resolution.

I love work in a console, letting an X session to some minor job.

Any other suggestion?

Best regards.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 12, 2018)

scratch this one too. needs x11lib
graphics/geeqie

edit: Scratch this one it needs gnome.
graphics/gx/

graphics/zgv/


----------



## takumi (Jul 12, 2018)

Really appreciate your help. Need to check all this info.

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jul 15, 2018)

It is possible to use www/w3m-img to view images from your  xterm terminal emulator
(doesn't work with all terminal emulators). Just disable "Use external image viewer" option in w3m settings
(launch w3m and press "o"). Also it is good idea to disable "Confirm when quitting with q" option. 
To show image info, when viewing it with w3m, press "=".





Hold arrow keys or space, to play animated gifs.

Also it is possible to use misc/img2xterm, to view images with your console,
I used to use it before www/w3m-img. To use img2xterm, your terminal should
support 256 colors, it works with 16 or 8 colors also, but then it isn't very useful.


----------

